# Mrs. Kenbo visits the shop



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Mrs Kenbo collects turtles of all kinds. Ceramic, crystal, wooden, plastic, glass, etc. You name it and she has a turtle of if. I mentioned a while ago that she should come out to the shop and make a turtle. So today, she came out and worked on one while I worked on the motorcycle. It was nice to have her there. She is in no way, shape or form, a fan of hand sanding. :laughing: With some assistance from me and a few safety lessons on the operation of the tools, she got to work making this little guy. He is about 6" X 8" and his shell rotates on a dowel to access the small little compartment in his body. This was her first experience with the scroll saw and she seemed to have fun. She was exposed to the miter saw, scroll saw, band saw, drill press, oscillating sander, belt sander, dremel tool and random orbital sander today. Personally, I think she did a great job.
Ken


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

Heck, that'd make a cool drink coaster even. 

We prize our time in the shop downstairs together, with my wife scrolling (thanks Kenbo!!) and me usually getting wood ready for her to scroll. Or sometimes I just sit and watch the TV.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

thats cool. a nice green glaze finish would look cool


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Once they get started...*

There's no turnin' 'em back. You might have a litte friendly competition there Ken! :yes: Nice work right out of the gate. Might have to sign her up here.....:thumbsup: bill


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

That's the 2nd time today I've heard one of you say you sucked your wife into the addiction. That's an excellent marketing strategy for when you want permission to buy that next toy, errr, TOOL. Very clever, guys!


----------



## Firewalker (Jan 3, 2011)

Very well done! I really like having my wife out in the shop with me. She is there almost as much as I am. She told me she wanted a plasma cutter for her birthday!!! Sweetness.....:thumbsup:


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

SteveEl said:


> That's the 2nd time today I've heard one of you say you sucked your wife into the addiction. That's an excellent marketing strategy for when you want permission to buy that next toy, errr, TOOL. Very clever, guys!





That's the way I do it. Next thing she'll want is a TIG, I bet.:blink:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Very nice. With you and the wife's talents combined I think you should put the kids to work out there and see what happens!


----------



## Drillbit (Jan 13, 2011)

For a first project that is turtle-y amazing (sorry):huh:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Ken tell Mrs Kenbo nice job. 

As for her coming to the shop, careful what you wish for. Before you know it she may have to decorate the shop with flowers and stuff. Take the tools down to make room for pictures and other things. Worse yet she may like it and take over the shop then you have to wait to use your own tools. 

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice Turtle,If my wife came out to the shop ,I'd probably go in the house!Your lucky to have that good relationship.Me,I tolerate her!


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

My sweetie and I are always looking at stuff we can do together.

She's my Quality Control........
............and we meet for "consultation" in the break room :shifty:


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Cool !!!*

Hey that is cool she wanted to get involved.
If I turned my wife loose in the shop/garage, I would only have the hours between midnight and 5:00 am to get anything done. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Gerald (Aug 21, 2008)

If my wife came out to the shop said:


> I am with you Itchy. While I love my wife dearly. Just no room for the two of us in my shop.
> She can have the house and stay out of my shop. :laughing:


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Very cool Mrs Kenbo.


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

I will have to hide the turtle I made 35 years ago while in grade school. I cant remember what the material was but we poured it into a mold. Its for putting the spoon you stir the pot with in during cooking but not stirring times. Dang, that sounds like a project for wood right there. Mrs Kenbo is smart


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Very nice....especially for her first try!
I'd give her an A+. And, you get one too, as her teacher.
Good job, Ken.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

The masses seem to be in consensus here, Kenbo. Everyone thinks it's well done. My wife and daughter agree too, so it must be true. I'm amazed at how many people I've met who collect turtle stuff. We have two african leopard tortoises and my wife collects all kinds of turtley nick-nacks.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I think we have a consensus. Turtles rock. 

But I might add that Terrapins rule. :yes: 

Terrapins in Texas aren't "rare" but not common either. I guess they aren't common anywhere but we do have them. The first time I saw one I was 21 and I remember that day distinctly. I thought I had discovered a new species. My dad told me different but he was delighted to see one too since it had been many years. 


Terrapins and Turtles rock. And rule. Poor rabbits. 
















.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Ken, Great coaching. Tell the Mrs. great job. My wife helps in the shop a lot and uses the band saw, scroll saw, jig saw and her mini router. One benefit is as long as funds are available little justification is needed for buying tools. Today I had her catching 250 bf of hickory from the planer, she suggested dust collection


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

Smart man. It's always a good thing when your Lady suggests buying more tools.
I learned ages ago to base my next project around a tool I didn't have.


----------

